# Snails and goats



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I have been reading several posts and have seen a few references to goats eating snails and causing serious health issues. We have snails at my house so I am concerned that I will be bringing my goats to an unhealthy home. What is it, what does it cause and what do you do about it? We have been fighting snails since Spring -they climb to the top of our house and everything else in sight.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's not the eating of the snails, it's that the snail is the intermediate hose of several goat problems....Lungworm, liver flukes and...OK can't even think of it  So if you have snails you should either fecal and know (which in lungworms it's about sending in for testing...Bareman) or using prevention. Snails are new for us here also, we have never seen them in the woods until about 2 or 3 years ago...we don't have them bad but do know we have them....so using an Ivermectin product for lungworm and the Plus in Ivermectin Plus for liverflukes has become part of our management. We know liverflukes are a problem this year again in herds all around the south. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Meningeal deer worm -the deadliest. 
If you have deer and have wet pastures you have the potential.
This one is so tough because often there are no symptoms until irreparable neural damage has been done.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Aren't ducks good to help keep the snail population down? We used to have them but got down to my last one years ago and gave it to the neighbor. Darn things think they have to poop in everyone's water. Other than that I loved them!


----------

